# EMT and Peace Corps



## Chrissy88

I was wondering if there was anyone that was an EMT and joined the Peace Corps..did you get to work as an EMT there?


----------



## carpentw

Peace corps has a few very specific programs for EMTs which mostly involve education.  HIV/Aids/STDs etc..  Or disaster coordination ie who has a ladder and who has rope in the village. Your skills will definetly be used by people in your village if you get a remote assignement.  People will look to you for guidence during medical emergencies.  An EMT is always valuable to people in less fortunate areas..


----------



## Sasha

I attempted to join the peace corps, but they wanted someone older and with a two year degree minimum.


----------



## rescue99

Anyone ever look into VISTA? Might also be oportunity there?


----------



## harkj

if your looking into something like it try to google it there are alot of other organizations that offer the same thing as peace corps... its alot easier to get into also.


----------



## Chrissy88

Cool, I wanted to apply after ungrad, when I'm about 23. 
Sasha, sorry to hear that, are you going to try to apply again later on?
No I haven't heard of VISTA, I will check that out.


----------



## Sasha

Chrissy88 said:


> Cool, I wanted to apply after ungrad, when I'm about 23.
> Sasha, sorry to hear that, are you going to try to apply again later on?
> No I haven't heard of VISTA, I will check that out.



Of course. Peace Corps has been my goal for a very long time, I'm going to reapply once I get a nursing degree


----------



## carpentw

Good luck to you.  Its the toughest job you will ever love.  FYI about 95% of the people in the peace corps have a BA or BS.


----------



## mycrofft

*Citizen Corps may also have positons stateside, but as for EMT...*

That's a skill set you will carry internally. Modern or expendable supplies may not be available where yo are stationed if not stateside.


----------



## Chrissy88

mycrofft said:


> That's a skill set you will carry internally. Modern or expendable supplies may not be available where yo are stationed if not stateside.



That's true, I think I definitely prefer the Peace Corps to AmeriCorps program though


----------



## Chrissy88

Sasha said:


> Of course. Peace Corps has been my goal for a very long time, I'm going to reapply once I get a nursing degree



Awesome, good luck! ^_^


----------



## Alakazam

*um...*

you can't "be an EMT" in the peace corps. you can use your years of medical experience to become a PCV in the health and sanitation sector which means you will be working at a birthing clinic or a rural/city hospital. you could be doing PEPFAR HIV/AIDS education and training. however any 'emergency' you run into out there you will be less than helpful. depending on what country you get posted to, are you urban or rural? there are no resources. you are not an EMT. you are a PCV w/ a mild medical background in a country with no definitive care w/ people whose medical problems are far over your head. you can rush a MVC victim to a hospital but they will just be put in a corner to die. 

safety in the peace corps is based on prevention. don't get hurt and you will be fine. you're not going to be the 'emergency squad leader' for your village. odds are the locals who have lived there for generations can smell a sand storm/tsunami/tidal wave/hurricane before you can say what. big secret : you're not there to school them; they're gonna school you. 

4 years experience required or associated degree


----------



## NomadicMedic

Nothin quite like replying to a long dead (5 years gone) thread.


----------



## Alakazam

Quite. And now anyone who stumbles across it will at least have a decent answer to the question.


----------

